# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Wie trainiert ihr?

## JuliKingBilng

wie trainiert ihr eigentlich?
dirten?
ist das gut zum trainieren für dh?

----------


## daday

touren fahren, rennrad, fitnessstudio dirten passt eh alles - an spass solls machen, vorallem wennst ka profi bist is das wichtig das lustig  :Smile:  gut is alles was dir beim dh ein besseres sichereres gefühl gibt!

----------


## Sebbo

was auf jeden Fall hilft ist Ausdauertraining: Laufen, Schwimmen oder eben cc oder Rennrad.
Dann je nach Wetter gehe ich 2- 6 mal Krafttraining machen. So oft wie möglich Freeride oder 'Downhill fahren gehen. Dann 1-2 mal die Woche Klettern gehen. 2x Kanpfsport die WOche, ist auch gut, da du gscheid fallen lernst und dir Bewegungsabläufe besser merken/nachmachen/verstehen kannst.
Hoffe mal, dass dir das geholfen hat.
mfg

----------


## Sebbo

> dirten?
> ist das gut zum trainieren für dh?


 naja ob dir das direkt für DH was bringt musst du selbst rausfinden, aber im Prinzip ist es immer gut wenn du auf m Rad sitz. Außerdem lernt man mitm Hardtail eher Springen und sauberes Fahren!

----------


## Silent Flowcomp

Lern einradfahren.
Damit kriegst du schonmal ein besseres gefühl für die schwerpunktsverlagerung aufm rad. Kann hilfreich bei sehr steilen und technisch verwurzelten downhills sein.

----------


## Armin FR

Ich trainiere mit kurz handeln und sonst halt fahren, fahren und fahren! Umso öfter man fährt desto mehr kondition und fahrkönnen bekommt man!

Die idee mit dem einrad find ich gut!  :Wink:

----------


## Xtian

das beste training für dh ist dh fahren!  :Wink:  natürlich ist ausdauertraining von großem vorteil jedoch ist die schnellkraft auch sehr wichtig. also am besten auf einem trail den du schon gut kennst einfach so viel es geht aus kurven raustreten und versuchen alles zu geben. und du wirst den unterschied merken. push as hard as possible!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kanny

ich mach 3x die woche krafttraining:

hab mit einem kumpel der immens gut drauf ist einen eigenen plan zusammen gestellt, der unter anderem auch die pausen zwischen den übungen klar regelt (30 sek bis 60 sek pause, was immens wichtig ist für die auslastung)

aufgebaut ist er auf einem aufwärmsatz (80% leistung) und einem Leistungssatz (bis es nicht mehr geht)

Die Trainingseinheit dauert ca. 30 - 40 min. max und ist echt sehr gut. wir erhöhen auch die gewichte und verkürzen ggf. die pausen, damit wir die zeit nicht unnötig in die länge ziehen, sollten die sätze zu einfach werden.

wenn du den genauen plan mit übungen willst, schreib ich den gerne hier rein.

dann 1-2x mit dem normalen mtb nach der arbeit ne kleine tour fahren oder so... ein wenig laufen gehen und schwimmen (aber mehr just 4 fun)

ich kann eigentlich ohne probleme einen ganzen tag durchfahren, gemischt downhill und freeride (Leogang z.B.)

----------


## myinspiration

ich trainiere fitnessstudio an den Gewichten und auf dem Laufband. Schwimmen , vor allem Kraulen finde ich sehr gut, weils den Schultergürtel stärkt. Der Kaputzenmuskel wird dadurch recht gut definiert. Außerdem gehe ich wenn es die Zeit erlaubt auch klettern für die Feinmotorik. Aber last but not least: training im Gelände ist immer noch am besten.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ich trainiere mit kurzhanteln, muss nicht jeden Tag, so 2-4 mal in der Woche, das reicht. 
Dann täglich so 1 Stunde einfach Fahrrad fahren, egal ob dh, schnell, bergauf... einfach radeln. 
Gleichgewichtstraining ist nützlich, also mit Bällen, Gewichten etc., alles mögliche, was sich halt anbietet. 
Ab und zu mit Kumpels fahren, die mehr drauf haben, da lernt man auch viel.
Viel Spaß beim trainieren, mfg Vin

----------


## Holger0

> ich mach 3x die woche krafttraining:
> 
> hab mit einem kumpel der immens gut drauf ist einen eigenen plan zusammen gestellt, der unter anderem auch die pausen zwischen den übungen klar regelt (30 sek bis 60 sek pause, was immens wichtig ist für die auslastung)
> 
> aufgebaut ist er auf einem aufwärmsatz (80% leistung) und einem Leistungssatz (bis es nicht mehr geht)
> 
> Die Trainingseinheit dauert ca. 30 - 40 min. max und ist echt sehr gut. wir erhöhen auch die gewichte und verkürzen ggf. die pausen, damit wir die zeit nicht unnötig in die länge ziehen, sollten die sätze zu einfach werden.
> 
> wenn du den genauen plan mit übungen willst, schreib ich den gerne hier rein.
> ...


Also mich würde der Trainingsplan interessieren  :Smile:  Ich such immer nach Abwechslung

----------

